# I have a 2017 Branson 2400H tractor, the 3 point hitch won't raise or lower



## EastTN (Apr 1, 2019)

The 3 point won't move at all but the bucket works fine. Page 8-3 of the Owner's manual (under trouble shooting) suggests "* Put the hydraulic stop/slow return valve to "open"." No where else in the manual does it reference a "stop/slow return valve" but Pg. 3-3 mentions a "Flow control valve" which has an "open" and a "closed" setting so I'm guessing this knob is the one they mean (why they have 2 names for one knob is a topic for another forum). I've done that, and some YouTube videos recommend without any change in movement (still none). Suggestions? I'd check the fluid level but the hydraulic fluid window mentioned in the manual doesn't come with a location.... (another topic) Anyone out there dealt with this issue before? Thanks.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think you need to scour the tractor til you find the hydraulic oil level indicator sight glass or dipstick, whatever it has. That would be a good start.
What is the history on the tractor? Did you buy it new? How many hours on it? What is the service interval? You could be due for a service, but you need to know how to check the hydraulic oil level to do that.


----------



## Anne Hahn (Jul 23, 2020)

They are talking about the round black knob that is below your seat.


----------

